# EOI status



## DottyOne

Hi

Our EOI was received and dated 29th Aug 2012. The visa status says 'Special'. Does anyone know if this is the norm? We applied under the new Tier 1 as we have 2 daughters in NZ. 

Any info would be gratefully received. We had based our plans around an 18 month waiting list but could this mean that we might not have to wait that long?

Dotty


----------



## DottyOne

Well I can tell you now that our EOI dated 29th August 2012 has been accepted and we've been invited to apply for residency. So if there was an interpretation of 'special' then the 18 month waiting list that we expected has turned out to be just 5 months. That's great but doesn't exactly fall in line with my retirement plan that is based on the 18 month waiting list. We will have to speak with Immigration NZ for more info on aligning the residency application to my retirement. 

I just thought that you'd like to know that whatever they say that the waiting list is isn't necessarily true for all applicants. 

Dot


----------



## topcat83

DottyOne said:


> Well I can tell you now that our EOI dated 29th August 2012 has been accepted and we've been invited to apply for residency. So if there was an interpretation of 'special' then the 18 month waiting list that we expected has turned out to be just 5 months. That's great but doesn't exactly fall in line with my retirement plan that is based on the 18 month waiting list. We will have to speak with Immigration NZ for more info on aligning the residency application to my retirement.
> 
> I just thought that you'd like to know that whatever they say that the waiting list is isn't necessarily true for all applicants.
> 
> Dot


Congratulations!
You may be OK with your retirement plan. When we emigrated (which was admittedly 6 years ago now) we had a year to come over after the visa was put in our passports.

So - check how long you can stretch it out between now and getting your passport updated.
And once it is in your passport, check out whether you can visit NZ to 'get the clock ticking' then go back to the UK for a bit.


----------



## DottyOne

Thanks Topcat

We will be submitting our application even though the timing is a bit out for us. I had a chat with our daughter this morning and she's reassured me that to proceed is better than withdrawing and having to go through the process again. 

We will submit the application towards the end of the 4 month window and fingers crossed that by the time that our visas our stamped we will be in a better position to request an extension if it doesn't meet with my retirement date (Dec 2014). 

I guess that it's better to move forward and grab the option rather than waiver at this stage. 

We can look at going out for a 3-6 month period come 2015 anyway prior to making a more permanent move. My son-in-law suggested 6 months of NZ summer followed by 6 months UK summer. That would be fantastic if they would allow us to do that. 

Thanks for your reply. Much appreciated. 

Dot


----------



## escapedtonz

DottyOne said:


> Thanks Topcat
> 
> We will be submitting our application even though the timing is a bit out for us. I had a chat with our daughter this morning and she's reassured me that to proceed is better than withdrawing and having to go through the process again.
> 
> We will submit the application towards the end of the 4 month window and fingers crossed that by the time that our visas our stamped we will be in a better position to request an extension if it doesn't meet with my retirement date (Dec 2014).
> 
> I guess that it's better to move forward and grab the option rather than waiver at this stage.
> 
> We can look at going out for a 3-6 month period come 2015 anyway prior to making a more permanent move. My son-in-law suggested 6 months of NZ summer followed by 6 months UK summer. That would be fantastic if they would allow us to do that.
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Much appreciated.
> 
> Dot


Hi Dot,

You don't need a visa to come to NZ as a visitor - there is a reciprocal agreement between NZ and UK which allows UK residents to come as a visitor for 6 months without the need to apply for a visa. You just have to meet the basic criteria (as seen on the INZ website), have an onward or return ticket and proof of enough funds for your stay.
You can still come as a visitor if you're going through a visa application process.
If you get the resident visas before planning to visit you will probably have 12 months to activate them and I'd recommend you using them to come through NZ passport control if you come to visit before a permanent move, however bear in mind as a resident you are expected to remain here for a continued period to maintain the status and if you do leave you must ensure you have a Returning Resident Visa which allows you back in.

I think it's wise continuing with the process rather than delaying to align with your retirement date.

sent by iPhone using Expat Forum


----------



## DottyOne

I think it might be worth mentioning that when we put our EOI it was on the basis that the waiting list was 18 months for a Parent Category visa. 

Well we applied in Sep 2012 and got an invitation to apply at the end Jan 2013. Not exactly the 18 months that this forum had indicated 

All applications are different. We had a 'Special' added to our application. Was that because of us having 2 daughters married to Kiwis and a grand daughter?

If I can get my 85 yr old mum in then we are sorted. Any help please.


----------

